# Euroleague teams vs. NBA teams



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Not being able to see the Euroleague teams but going off stats and knowing players off of national teams, i personally think there are a couple of teams in the Euroleague top 16 this year that could beat some NBA teams.
I think i team like Skipper or Tau or Maccabi could score enough to keep themselves in games against NBA teams and would win around 35-40 games this year against the NBA teams, they could dare we say if in the Eastern Conference win close to 50 games.
Teams like CSKA and Barca i think would be a team you would hate to play against because of their defense. They could hang with most teams by not giving up many points but would need a dominant scorer who would take over games, similar to what Brown and Bodiroga do but the rest of the team would have to put up more points.
Look Barca hung right with the Memphis Grizzlies until they just couldn't score with them in the late 3rd early 4th quarter. Americans in general thought that was a sign that Memphis would be really bad, but there were some of us who knew how good Barca really was.


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

You do have some valid points but this would greatly depend on which rules were used..Fiba or NBA. 

But, ultimately I don't think European teams don't have the depth to play against NBA teams, mainly because the best European players play in the NBA -bar a couple-and Europeans teams are restricted to how many foreigners they can use.


----------



## falsestart (Jan 23, 2004)

I believe that European clubs all star team would be competitive in NBA.
imagine st5: Sabonis-Turkan-Brown-Bodiroga-Jasikavichus...


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Look Barca hung right with the Memphis Grizzlies until they just couldn't score with them in the late 3rd early 4th quarter. Americans in general thought that was a sign that Memphis would be really bad, but there were some of us who knew how good Barca really was.


I remembered this game the other day while watching the Grizzlies. I'm certain that Memphis would kill Barcelona if they played tomorrow. When that exhibition game was played, Memphis was together for roughly two weeks and didn't have alot of the system, identity and rotation in place. Look at the season there having. On the other hand, some of these Euroleague teams look good on paper but you can't really translate what they do against other euroleague teams to what they can do against NBA teams. Then there's the factor of which rules to use: NBA, FIBA, mixed...

BTW, NBA TV shows Euroleague games on Sunday and Wednesday afternoons. I've watched a few and haven't really been impressed, I go into the games hyped up to see some good euroball but am disappointed with the boring play and endless number of fouls being called. And all of these europeans over there act like soccer players, all of the reactions from the players is obnoxious. No one has ever commited a foul in there lives, it's get really old after the first half. NBA is much better watch.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> 
> BTW, NBA TV shows Euroleague games on Sunday and Wednesday afternoons. I've watched a few and haven't really been impressed, I go into the games hyped up to see some good euroball but am disappointed with the boring play and endless number of fouls being called. And all of these europeans over there act like soccer players, all of the reactions from the players is obnoxious. No one has ever commited a foul in there lives, it's get really old after the first half. NBA is much better watch.


Well, reactions from players in this season are more obvious because of crappy referee work. But the main thing is that every game in Euroleague is very important and in last weeks there were many go-or-die games. Pressure in such games is very big and its understandable why players react so much. 

In NBA you play 82 games regural season and one loss is nothing, but here its just 14 games and for every win you are giving all your strength and play hard defense all the time. Yea, I suppose its not usual for guy who watches only NBA and players there hate to defend and thinks just about scoring options. In Euroleague victory is the only option and defence (that means many fouls) is mostly the key to it.


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Well said Zalgirinis.

Every game in Europe is must win and not only. Sometimes you can go out just because of a weaker goal average. 

The only thing good about the NBA are the play-offs. Every other game is boring with no real passion to win.

The truth is though, that the level of the Euroleague has dropped in the last few years due to the fact of the best European players now in the NBA + the fact that Greek teams have pretty much gone bankrupt apart from a couple, but even they have dropped 
their budgets considerably.

No longer is there the Roy Tarpley's, the Dino Radja's the Byron Scott's, the Willie Anderson's, the Eddie Johnson's, the Alexander Volkov's, Dominique Wilkins, Walter Berry, Stojko Vrankovic, Zele Rebraca, Jeff Malone, Derek Chevious, Scott Skiles etc..I could go on for ever...


----------

